# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  where to buy inexpensive television in Negril/Sav area

## Ohio_Buckeye_1

In a thread on Living in Jamaica board, a question was asked about bringing down a small cheap TV thru customs.  One poster mentioned getting a used TV from a thrift store for $20 or so - and being sure to have receipt for customs.  Advice from several people was not to bring down - just buy in JA and that comparable priced used TVs are available.

I asked specifically where one could be found - but got no replies.  I said later I was willing to go up to around $100US even - still no replies.  Not unexpected since that was buried in thread on another topic, and on a lesser used board.  So I thought I might get better response on my own topic and on this board.

My fiancee's TV got mashed up and you can imagine her 8yr old daughter is dying without one.  She has been searching the last couple weeks in Negril/Sav areas and can't find anything under $23,000J (almost $300US).  Having trouble finding used ones.  She's tried one suggestion I got in PM - the little Appliance Store on 2nd floor of Coral Seas plaza, but they only had new TVs and lowest price was $29000J.  Same with Bashco and Hurry Hurry in Sav - only new ones.  The one place she could find used was repo area of Corts - but said those were too expensive, too.

Any other suggestions where to have her go in Negril/Sav area?  I am thinking best hope is some shop that deals in used items.  Her uncle drives a route taxi so even MoBay area is possible - but would need phone number so can *KNOW FOR SURE* that a TV is there.  Just too expensive a trip there just going to check if one is available at a suggested place.

I'll even treat to lunch ($20 max) someone in Negril who finds one.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Lola

I'm not sure if they have used items to sell, but check King's Plaza next to Quality Traders, there is a repair shop (?) on the 1st floor.

----------


## Rob

In Sav, Courts has a new tv (old tube style) for under $10000 (under us$120) and a couple repo'd lcd screens for under $15000 (under us$150). There is a electronics repair store in Kings Plaza - they should have some used ones that people never came back to collect. Same with the repair shop on the lane by Canoe - they have used sets available.

Lisa and I will check in Mobay what is available while we are there.

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

I'll pass those suggestions on to her.
In King's Plaza, I see 2 possibilities.  I think this place - phillips audio - is probably one you both are talking about because link has pic that looks like someone working on a TV.  But maybe Yellow's Computer Works in same plaza?

Her sister Stacie works at Canoe, and lives down lane across the street - she'll check that place for us.

Thanks for suggestions so far.

----------


## Rob

OB,

Courts has brand new tv's for much less than even I wrote yesterday. You can get a 14 inch model for j$7000 (under us$100) and a 21 inch for j$11000 (us$130). And these are all brand new sets.

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

Results of her checking out suggestions on where to find used TVs, yesterday:
She said the repair shop in Kings Plaza - Phillips Audio Appliance Center - did have some repaired TVs for sale.  But only the very small ones like you carry in a car.  She'll call them again next week to see if they have a 19" or bigger in, then.
The repair shop on lane across from Canoe said they don't sell them.  She asked if they had any like mentioned - people can't pay so they sell them.  They told her they don't do that, they go to police to make them pay???

19" is smallest that is practical for them...and she's got $8000J to spend.  Sure seems like this should be possible.

So Rob's finding of a new 21" for $11000J at Courts in Sav is looking like our fall back option, so far.  She only goes to Sav about once a week, so hasn't been to Courts yet to see.  I'll send her there if no other ideas are suggested in next few days (and first check the repos there).

This repair shop idea seems very promising.  Anyone know of similar place in Sav (or Little London)?
Seems like would be more shops like this there.

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

Well she changed her mind again - as is a woman's prerogative (sp?).  After looking at the 19", then other TV sizes - she decided she can't get by with anything less than a 27" TV.  And a used one just won't do.  And here along I had been thinking there was urgency because her 8yr old was dying without TV. (do I sound frustrated?)
Oh well - thas ma baby and I love her.

So now she says she's going to save up her dollars until she can get one the right size.

The one she has found is $23,500J at Courts in Sav - but is flat screen - and she agrees at least it could be a tube TV if better value.  I'm trying to tell her for that amount of money it would pay to go to MoBay - to MegaMart or ATL or ?suggestions?.

Did anyone notice if MegaMart sells TVs.  Or would ATL be better? - their website shows they are in MoBay, too, but links to merchandise are broken.  Are either a members only club?

Thanks for any help.  and sorry to change my request this late in the game.

----------


## Bnewb

No, neither Mega Mart nor ATL are members only.
I would stick to Courts or Singer as Mega Mart sells only larger & more expensive tvs.

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

Thanks Bnewb.  I know where Courts is in Sav.  Not familiar with Singer - Is that Sav or MoBay?

(edited and added) Nevermind. Mr Google showed me they have a good website - shows stores in both Sav and MoBay (among others).

----------

